# dust collection main line routing



## j_ls (Nov 22, 2010)

I have about 11' of mainline routing to do from my dust collector. I'm using 4" PVC temporarly attached to the side studs of the wall approximately 12" off the shop floor, with T's going to the table saw and router table. The ports off the back side of these "dust makers" are approximately 29-30" off the floor. My question is: What is the optimum height to run this mainline or is there one?

Thanks,
j_ls


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I would think it would not matter. Mine is running along the ceiling 8' above the floor.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

it shouldn't matter but I would not use tees unless you have to it slows the debris and air flow. Use a Wye or a Sanitary Tee they both angle or curve to keep the air moving at optimal speed.


----------



## j_ls (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the response,guys. Oh yes, I'll switch those T's for Y's.
Thanks again.
j_ls


----------



## JoeNY (May 8, 2012)

You don't really want to go down and up if you can avoid it. Assuming your dust collector inlet is higher than 30" off the floor, you don't really want the main line lower than this. The ideal would be somwhere between the height of the inlet an the machine ports.


----------

